# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Smeg. Πρόβλημα με εμφάνιση πάγου στη συντήρηση.

## konstantina.k.

Καλησπέρα.
Εδώ κι ένα μήνα έχω αγοράσει αυτό το ψυγείο >> http://www.petco.gr/devices/smeg/pro...s/fa860ps/smeg το οποίο και ακριβοπλήρωσα!!!
Από την πρώτη μέρα λειτουργίας εμφάνιζε λεπτό στρώμα πάγου στο πίσω μέρος της συντήρησης. Δεν έδωσα σημασία, θεωρώντας ότι αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή λειτουργεί πρώτη φορά. Το ψυγείο είναι no frost, κάποιες στιγμές λοιπόν που το άνοιγα έβλεπα ότι είχε λιώσει ο πάγος πίσω και ότι απλά υπήρχαν υγρές σταγονίτσες, όμως πολύ γρήγορα ξανάπιανε πάγο!! Κάθε μέρα τα ίδια, κάποια στιγμή έπιανε πάγο, το ξεπάγωνε και άντε πάλι. Παρατήρησα ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της αυτόματης απόψυξης το ψυγείο ήταν σαν να έχει τεθεί σε λειτουργία σβησίματος. Τα νερά είχαν ζεσταθεί, τρόφιμα είχαν ξεπαγώσει κτλ, κι έπειτα ξανα-πάγωναν.
Σήμερα, είδα ότι τυριά και σαλάμια λίγων ημερών είχαν χαλάσει. Πήρα αμέσως στο σέρβις. Μου είπαν να το έχω ρυθμισμένο στο eco ( έχει min, eco και max),όπως και το είχα, ότι είναι φυσιολογικό όταν κάνει αυτόματη απόψυξη να είναι σαν να σβήνει, όταν τους είπα για τα τρόφιμα που χάλασαν δεν είπαν κάτι, και στο τέλος πρόσθεσαν ότι απλά πρέπει να έχω το νου μου να μην πιάνει πάγο.
Και ρωτώ (όποιον ξέρει να με διαφωτίσει): Είναι φυσιολογικό από την πρώτη μέρα λειτουργίας να πιάνει πάγο κάθε μέρα?? Είναι φυσιολογικό κατά τη διάρκεια αυτόματης απόψυξης να ξεπαγώνουν τα τρόφιμα?? Και πώς μπορώ να έχω εγώ το νου μου να ΜΗΝ πιάνει πάγο, όπως μου είπαν από το σέρβις?
Να σημειώσω ότι η κατάψυξη λειτουργεί μια χαρά.
Τώρα έχω αραιώσει λίγο τα τρόφιμα στο ψυγείο και περιμένω. Ο πάγος συνεχίζει να υπάρχει στο πίσω μέρος.
Σας παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει, ας απαντήσει, γιατί έχω σκάσει σήμερα!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## p270

να απαιτήσεις να έρθει τεχνικός για ελεγχο τι θα πει να προσεχείς να μην πιάνει παγο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να διαβαστεί η σελίδα 22
http://www.smegtech.com/site/smeg/do...4775033-EN.pdf
Τι θερμοκρασία σου δείχνει στο καντράν (εξωτερικό πίνακα) για τον χώρο της συντήρησης? το λαμπάκι με το σύμβολο (καμπάνα /alarm) ειδοποιεί? 
Αν ακολούθησες σωστά όλες τις οδηγίες του παραπάνω manual και πάραυτα συνεχίζει να έχει προβλήματα (όσον αφορά τις επιθυμητές θερμοκρασίες) να ειδοποιήσεις να έρθουν να το ελέγξουν.
Μετρίασε την ποσότητα τροφίμων και μην ανοίγεις άσκοπα τις πόρτες παρατεταμένα . (γιατί για 300 λίτρα ψυγείο με μοτέρ μόνο 100W μου θυμίζει για κρύο ανέκδοτο) και το "δυνατότητα κατάψυξης 4kg/24h ανήκει στην κατηγορία black hummor)

----------


## glamor

κάποια μοντέλα έχουν και fun στην συντήρηση αλλά συνήθως είναι απενεργοποιημένα υπάρχει διακόπτης που το ανοίγεις. και δεύτερο λόγο αυξημένης υγρασία του χώρου μπορεί να οφειλή συχνό φερόμενο πάγο....

----------


## f_chronis

Είχα μια πρόσφατη εμπειρία με ψυγείο (liebherr όχι no frost) που ίσως βοηθήσει. Στο συντήρηση η θερμοκρασία με τις ζέστες ήταν αρκετά υψηλή 12-16 οC σε σημείο να χαλάνε τα τρόφιμα. Όταν έβαλα τον θερμοστάτη από το 3 στο 5 (σχεδόν μέγιστο) η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε λίγο αλλά εμφανίστηκε πάγος στην πλάτη.
Έβγαλα το ψυγείο εντελώς έξω και το άφησα να δουλεύει στην μέση του δωματίου! Η θερμοκρασία έπεσε ραγδαία στους 4-6 οC και ο πάγος έλιωσε σχεδόν αμέσως. τώρα το έβαλα πάνω σε βάσεις πλυντηρίου (τις 2 μπάρες όχι την τετράγωνη) για να τραβάει κρύο αέρα από κάτω,ξήλωσα ένα διακοσμητικό ξύλο στο πλάι και δουλεύει μια χαρά.

----------


## stakar

Καλησπέρα.
Εδώ και έξι χρόνια εχω αγοράσει αυτό το λαχάνι μονόπορτο SMEG ψυγείο 
http://www.smeg.gr/smeg_com/docs/pro.../FAB28LVE1.pdf 
Πριν δύο μηνές σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί & κάλεσα τον τεχνικό απο το servise της SMEG και αφου έκανε τον σχετικό έλεγχο, μου είπε οτι είχε πρόβλημα ο θερμοστάτης, τον αντικατέστησε με καινούριο πλήρωσα 85 € και έφυγε! (επίσκεψη 40 € + τον θερμοστάτη 45 €). Τις επόμενες μέρες και χωρίς να το αντιληφθώ αμέσως άρχισε να πιάνει πάγο στην συντήρηση. Πρώτη φορά έβλεπα κάτι τέτοιο στα έξι χρόνια που το είχα. Η πρώτη κίνηση μου ήταν να χαμηλωσω τον θερμαοστατη στο Νο 1-2 αλλα ο πάγος συνέχιζε να αυξάνεται! Στο χώρο την κατάψυξης ήταν φισιολογικός. Έκανα απόψυξη καθάρισε αλλά μόλις μπήκε πάλι σε λειτουργία τα ιδια. Ένοιωθα οτι το ψυγείο έβγαζε αρκετή ψύξη την οποία δεν μπορούσα να ρυθμίσω αφου είτε έβαζα τον θερμοστάτη στα 1 η στο 7 ήταν το ιδιο! Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο servise και προσπαθούσα να τους εξηγήσω τι εχει συμβεί και απαιτώντας 2η επίσκεψη τεχνικού χωρίς χρέωση αλλά μάταια...μου έλεγαν διάφορες χάζες δικαιολογίες...του τυπου το μοντέλο ειναι παλιό, Non Frost κλπ. Τελικά την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έκλεισα ραντεβού με τεχνικό απο το servise. (Πλήρωσα πάλι 40 €) και του εξήγησα όλο το ιστορικό του συμβάντος...Δεν μπόρεσε να κάνει τίποτα λόγω που είχε πιάσει πολύ πάγο η συντήρηση και τον περιμένω σήμερα -αύριο ξανά να το δει έχοντας κάνει απόψυξη και κρατώντας την συντηρηση στεγνή. Απο την κουβέντα που είχαμε μου έδωσε να καταλαβω (στο περίπου) οτι κάποιο σωληνάκι που φεύγει απο το θερμοστάτη και προχωράει προς τα πίσω μάλλον εχει φθαρεί και δεν θα μπορεί να επιδιορθωθεί! Θα φέρει να μου βάλει ένα καινούριο θερμοστάτη, μηπως έτυχε εργοστασιακό λάθος (σπάνιο βέβαια) αλλιώς μου είπε με χιούμορ θα το κάνεις παπουτσοθήκη  Είναι φυσιολογικό ενα ψυγείο που μου κόστησε 1300 € και με εργένικη χρήση 6ετίας να μου παρουσιάσει τέτοιο πρόβλημα και ειδικά να μην μπορεί να φτιαχτεί κιόλας...
Σας παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει, η έχει οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή να μου δωσει ευπροσδεκτή!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!
Σταύρος

----------


## tipos

Βαλε ενα θερμομετρο,κατα προτιμιση ψηφιακο, στη μεση του θαλαμου της συντηρησης και παρε την ενδειξη το πρωι.Αν το ψυγειο κατεβαζει κατω απο 0 βαθμους κελσιου κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν κανει ο θερμοστατης που μπηκε,αν δεν μπορει να κατεβασει κατω απο 0 βαθμους τοτε το προβλημα μαλον ειναι ψυκτικο και οχι ηλεκτρικο.Ο παγος ειναι ομοιομορφος σε μεγαλη επιφανεια η πιανει λιγο παγο σε ενα μικρο σημειο κοντα στο χωρισμα μεταξυ καταψυξης και συντηρησης?

----------


## stelakis1914

Στο δεύτερο σενάριο (μικρό κομμάτι πάγου) τι μπορεί να ευθύνεται, σε ψυγείο που άλλαξε πρόσφατα Θερμοστάτη;

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

> Στο δεύτερο σενάριο (μικρό κομμάτι πάγου) τι μπορεί να ευθύνεται, σε ψυγείο που άλλαξε πρόσφατα Θερμοστάτη;


1. η ψύξη του είναι κανονική? 
2. η πόρτα του σφραγίζει κανονικά? 
3. τι ψυγείο είναι ?

----------


## stelakis1914

Η ψύξη του είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητική και η πόρτα κλείνει καλά. Πρόκειται για ένα παλιό δίπορτο ΙΖΟΛΑ με ένα μοτέρ. Μετά την αλλαγή του θερμοστάτη ανέβηκε αισθητά η απόδοση του αλλά σχηματίζει ένα κομμάτι πάγου στο σημείο που ενώνεται η συντήρηση με την κατάψυξη.

----------


## tipos

> Η ψύξη του είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητική και η πόρτα κλείνει καλά. Πρόκειται για ένα παλιό δίπορτο ΙΖΟΛΑ με ένα μοτέρ. Μετά την αλλαγή του θερμοστάτη ανέβηκε αισθητά η απόδοση του αλλά σχηματίζει ένα κομμάτι πάγου στο σημείο που ενώνεται η συντήρηση με την κατάψυξη.


Στο σημειο που ενωνεται η συντηρηση με την καταψυξη εχει ακριβως απο  πισω μια αυτοκολητη αντισταση η οποια η ειναι καμενη η ξεκολησε.Σε  οποιαδηποτε περιπτωση παιρνεις μια καινουργια και την αλαζεις.

----------

stelakis1914 (29-10-16), xsterg (03-11-16)

----------


## stakar

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε "tipos" για την συμβουλη! Το θερμομετρο που εβαλα εδειξε θερμοκρασια γυρω στους -1ο βαθμους. Ο παγος ξεκιναει απο τα μισα περιπου που βρισκεται η θεση του ανεμιστηρα και φτανει μεχρι τα μισα του 2ου γυαλινου ραφιου...SMEG FAB28LVE a.jpg Εκανα κι ενα προχειρο σχεδιαγραμμα με κοκκινη ενδειξη για να καταλαβεις! Στην αρχη ειναι λεπτο στρωμα και μερα με την μερα γινεται πιο παχυ (με αργους ρυθμους) Το 3ο ραντεβου με τον τεχνικο δεν εχει γινει ακομα...Στο προηγουμενο ραντεβου, ο τεχνικος μου ειπε (οτι καποιος σωληνας, εκει που κουμπωνει η υποδοχη (προεκταση) απο τον θερμοστατη εχει φθαρει) κι οτι αυτο θα μπορουσε να διορθωθει μονο αν ανοιγαμε τρυπα εσωτερικα στην συντηρηση...αν καταλαβα σωστα! Μες τις επομενες μερες θα εχει γινει το ραντεβου και θα μπορω να σας ενημερωσω πιο ολοκληρωμενα! Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## stakar

> Βαλε ενα θερμομετρο,κατα προτιμιση ψηφιακο, στη μεση του θαλαμου της συντηρησης και παρε την ενδειξη το πρωι.Αν το ψυγειο κατεβαζει κατω απο 0 βαθμους κελσιου κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν κανει ο θερμοστατης που μπηκε,αν δεν μπορει να κατεβασει κατω απο 0 βαθμους τοτε το προβλημα μαλον ειναι ψυκτικο και οχι ηλεκτρικο.Ο παγος ειναι ομοιομορφος σε μεγαλη επιφανεια η πιανει λιγο παγο σε ενα μικρο σημειο κοντα στο χωρισμα μεταξυ καταψυξης και συντηρησης?


Σε ευχαριστω φιλε "tipos" για την συμβουλη! Το θερμομετρο που εβαλα εδειξε θερμοκρασια γυρω στους -1ο βαθμους. Ο παγος ξεκιναει απο τα μισα περιπου που βρισκεται η θεση του ανεμιστηρα και φτανει μεχρι τα μισα του 2ου γυαλινου ραφιου...Αυτος που βλεπεις στις φωτο ειναι περιπου 10ημερων ακομα σχετικα μαλακος! Pagos 01.jpgPagos 02.jpgPagos 03.jpgPagos 04.jpgPagos 05.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να έδειξε -10 βαθμούς (στην μέση της συντήρησης αν κατάλαβα καλά) τότε δουλεύει συνεχώς χωρίς παύσεις και άρα ακατάλληλος θερμοστάτης . Με λίγα λόγια θέλουν και τις περιοδικές "παύσεις" τους για να φύγει αυτόματα ο όποιος πάγος από την έξοδο λεκάνης που βρίσκεται πιο κάτω από το σημείο του πάγου. Θα έπρεπε να βρεθεί ο γνήσιος θερμοστάτης του μοντέλου. Αν δεν βρεθεί πας σε ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη ( και σε χρονοδιακόπτες για προσωρινή λύση που είναι καλύτερη σε σύγκριση με την παρούσα κατάσταση) .

----------


## tipos

> Σε ευχαριστω φιλε "tipos" για την συμβουλη! Το θερμομετρο που εβαλα εδειξε θερμοκρασια γυρω στους -1ο βαθμους. Ο παγος ξεκιναει απο τα μισα περιπου που βρισκεται η θεση του ανεμιστηρα και φτανει μεχρι τα μισα του 2ου γυαλινου ραφιου...Αυτος που βλεπεις στις φωτο ειναι περιπου 10ημερων ακομα σχετικα μαλακος! Pagos 01.jpgPagos 02.jpgPagos 03.jpgPagos 04.jpgPagos 05.jpg



2 πραγματα θα βοηθησουν.
1-φωτο απο το καρτελακι του ψυγειου για να δω τα στοιχεια και τι θερμοστατη φοραει
2-αν μπορεις να δεις τι θερμοστατη σου εβαλαν,δηλαδη τι νουμερα εχει επανω και μια φωτο,για να δουμε αν ειναι αντιστιχος με τον γνησιο

----------

xsterg (03-11-16)

----------


## stakar

Κατα αρχην να *ευχαριστήσω* για τις άμεσες απαντησεις τους παραπανω φιλους! Να διεκρυνισω επισης οτι η θερμοκρασια που εδειξε η μετρηση στην θαλαμο συντηρησης ηταν -1 βαθμους & οχι -10. Εβγαλα φωτογραφια της προδιαγραφες κατασκευης του ψυγειου (αν μπορουν να βοηθησουν) και τις ποσταρω! Δυστυχως ο θερμοστατης δεν δειχνει να εχει πανω του καποια χαρακτηριστικα στοιχεια...Οπως ειπε κι ο φιλος "Κυριακίδης" το ιδιο πραγμα καταλαβα κι εγω απο την 2η επισκεψη του τεχνικου...οτι το ψυγειο δουλεύει συνεχώς χωρίς παύσεις γι αυτο το λογω θα ξανα ερχονταν να φερει νεο θερμοστατη!Odigies.jpgThermostatis.jpg, ωστε να δει αν υπαρχει διαφορα!

----------


## tipos

Ο γνησιος ειναι αυτοςe2cgg40ej3tpdgqwgjct.jpgΕιναι ATEA A13 0585R.Για να δουμε τι σου εχουν βαλει και αν αυτο που εβαλαν ειναι αντιστιχο θα πρεπει να ανοιξεις την μπλαφονιερα που ειναι ο θερμοστατης του ψυγειου σου και να μας δωσεις τα νουμερα που εχει πανω.

----------

FILMAN (04-11-16), xsterg (03-11-16)

----------


## xsterg

εγω δεν εχω να πω κατι για το θεμα. εχω να πω ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον σακη που απο οτι βλεπω και απο αυτο και απο αλλα ποστ ειναι επαγγελματιας.

----------

FILMAN (04-11-16)

----------


## stakar

Σας ευχαριστω Ολους για τις συμβουλες & το ενδιαφερον σας! Μες την εβδομαδα θα ερθει σιγουρα ο τεχνικος (εχω προπληρωσει την επισκεψη) θα φερει να βαλει νεο θερμοστατη, μηπως...(οπως μου ειχε πει) οποτε σας ενημερωσω και με πιο πολλες λεπτομερειες γενικα για "Τι *μέλλει γενέσθαι*"!!! Αυτο που με καιει (μιας και ειμαι ανεργος) ειναι να βρω μια λυση να φτιαχτει...γιατι στην προηγουμενη επισκεψη οπως μου τα πε, ηταν οτι παω για καινουριο ψυγειο... :Sad:  Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## stakar

Καλημερα & καλη εβδομαδα σε ολους. 
Επανερχομαι στο θεμα μου (καπως καθυστερημενα) αλλα ειχα ενα προβλημα υγειας. Ο τεχνικος της SMEG ηρθε, εβαλε καινουριο θερμοστατη, (πληρωσα για 2η φορα την επισκεψη και τον θερμοστατη), φευγοντας μου ειπε οτι εκανε οτι καλυτερο μπορουσε και ηταν αισιοδοξος οτι ισως λυθηκε το προβλημα...μου ειπε (επι λεξη) οτι καταφερε να σπρωξει την ακρη του συρματος (θερμοστατη - πιο βαθια απο πριν) αλλα δυστυχως ο παγος σε λιγη ωρα μετα αρχισε να κανει την εμφανιση του παλι...Το μονο που προσεξα ως διαφοροποιηση απο πριν ειναι οτι ο παγος αναπτυσσεται (κατα 1/3 λιγοτερος ως αφορα την καθετη επιφανεια της συντηρησης) Σιγουρα ομως η θερμοκρασια φτανει κατω του 0 γιατι τα λαχανικα & το γαλα κπλ. σε 1-2 μερες παγωνουν! Για τους φιλους που ρωτανε παραπανω (ο θερμοστατης που αντικατασταθηκε ηταν γνησιος - τσεκαρα τους κωδικους) Επειδη εχω πλεον απογοητευτει και στεναχωρηθει... :Sad:  αν καποιος εχει να μου προτειενει καποιον καλο τεχνικο ψυγειου (μενω στην Καλλιθεα-Τζιτιζφιες) ας μου στειλει τα στοιχεια του, σε Π.Μ. 
Ευχαριστω και ευχομαι σε ολους σας, Καλες Γιορτες

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μπορεί να έχουν τοποθετήσει σωστά σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις με όλους του θερμοστάτες , και να έχει πρόβλημα στην τελική θέση του χώρου του αισθητήρα του θερμοστάτη π.χ. να έχει τρυπήσει με υγρασία και δεν λαμβάνει σωστές ενδείξεις ο αισθητήρας του θερμοστάτη στο τελικό άκρο τοποθέτησης ,οπότε και δουλεύει συνεχώς . Δηλαδή να μην φταίνε οι θερμοστάτες κτλ ίσως και οι επόμενοι να σε ταλαιπωρήσουν το ίδιο . Να το επισημάνεις αυτό στους επόμενους . Θα σου βρουν κάποια λύση .

----------

tipos (19-12-16)

----------


## tipos

Αυτο που με απασχολει Πετρο ειναι οτι στο#6 αναφερει πως η βλαβη του ψυγειου ηταν οτι το ψυγειο δεν δουλευε λογο βλαβης θερμοστατη και με την αντικατασταση του αρχισαν τα παρατραγουδα.Τι στην ευχη,με την αλαγη προκληθηκε τετοια βλαβη?

----------


## stakar

Αν και άσχετος με τα τεχνικα...φιλε "Σάκη" κι εμενα το ιδιο μου εχει κανει εντυπωση οτι τα προβληματα αρχισαν μετα την 1η επισκεψη - αλλαγη θερμοστατη του τεχνικου της SMEG! Δεν θα επρεπε (λεω εγω τωρα...) στην 1η επισκεψη να μου επισημανει οτι υπηρχε τετοιο σημαντικο προβλημα... 


> Αυτο που με απασχολει Πετρο ειναι οτι στο#6 αναφερει πως η βλαβη του ψυγειου ηταν οτι το ψυγειο δεν δουλευε λογο βλαβης θερμοστατη και με την αντικατασταση του αρχισαν τα παρατραγουδα.Τι στην ευχη,με την αλαγη προκληθηκε τετοια βλαβη?

----------


## tipos

> Δεν θα επρεπε (λεω εγω τωρα...) στην 1η επισκεψη να μου επισημανει οτι υπηρχε τετοιο σημαντικο προβλημα...


Δεν μπορει να στο πει γιατι απλα δεν το γνωριζει,ειναι χωμενο μεσα στη  μονωση και μονο με μαγνητικο τομογραφο θα μπορουσε να το δει :Biggrin: 
Υπαρχει  και η περιπτωση της λαθος συνδεσμολογιας απο την πρωτη αλαγη  θερμοστατη.Αν εγινε τετοιο λαθος τοτε οσες αλαγες θερμοστατη και να  κανουν δεν θα υπαρχει αποτελεσμα γιατι απλα το λαθος παραμενει λαθος.Θα  πρεπει να ψαχουλευθει ο τεχνικος και να μπει στη διαδηκασια ελεγχου  συνδεσμολογιας.Εσυ εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να ανοιξεις τη μπλαφονιερα και το  κουτι συνδεσης στο μοτερ?Αν μπορεις με λιγη καθοδιγηση θα το τσεκαρουμε

----------

xsterg (23-12-16)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αυτο που με απασχολει Πετρο ειναι οτι στο#6 αναφερει πως η βλαβη του ψυγειου ηταν οτι το ψυγειο δεν δουλευε λογο βλαβης θερμοστατη και με την αντικατασταση του αρχισαν τα παρατραγουδα.Τι στην ευχη,με την αλαγη προκληθηκε τετοια βλαβη?


Δεν μπορεί ένας θερμοστάτης να χαλάσει με 2 ειδών συμβάντα? π.χ. α) χαλασμένος και δουλεύει συνέχεια το μοτέρ . β) χαλασμένος και δεν δουλεύει καθόλου? 
Αν υποθέσουμε ο αρχικός θερμοστάτης χάλασε με την "κουρτίνα" Β. Τότε υποθέτω ο 2ος θερμοστάτης είναι με λάθος χαρακτηριστικά και δεν είναι ίδιος (αν και ο θεματοθέτης υποστηρίζει ότι είναι ίδιος ) . Λογικά κάθε θερμοστάτης στο πλάι φίλε Tipos γνωρίζεις ότι έχει ένα λαμάκι που μετακινείται πάνω κάτω ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία του αισθητήρα . Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βλέπει αυτό το λαμάκι αν μετακινείται όσο χρειάζεται για να φτάσει στα όρια της διακοπής του θερμοστάτη . Αν δεν μετακινείται τότε ο θερμοστάτης ή έχει άλλα χαρακτηριστικά ή είναι ελατωματικός ή στην υποδοχή του αισθητήρα υπάρχει πρόβλημα . Θα μπορούσε να μπει ψηφιακός θερμοστάτης σε τέτοια περίπτωση (λέω τώρα )

----------


## tipos

> Δεν μπορεί ένας θερμοστάτης να χαλάσει με 2 ειδών συμβάντα? π.χ. α) χαλασμένος και δουλεύει συνέχεια το μοτέρ . β) χαλασμένος και δεν δουλεύει καθόλου? 
> Αν υποθέσουμε ο αρχικός θερμοστάτης χάλασε με την "κουρτίνα" Β. Τότε υποθέτω ο 2ος θερμοστάτης είναι με λάθος χαρακτηριστικά και δεν είναι ίδιος (αν και ο θεματοθέτης υποστηρίζει ότι είναι ίδιος ) . Λογικά κάθε θερμοστάτης στο πλάι φίλε Tipos γνωρίζεις ότι έχει ένα λαμάκι που μετακινείται πάνω κάτω ανάλογα την θερμοκρασία του αισθητήρα . Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να βλέπει αυτό το λαμάκι αν μετακινείται όσο χρειάζεται για να φτάσει στα όρια της διακοπής του θερμοστάτη . Αν δεν μετακινείται τότε ο θερμοστάτης ή έχει άλλα χαρακτηριστικά ή είναι ελατωματικός ή στην υποδοχή του αισθητήρα υπάρχει πρόβλημα . Θα μπορούσε να μπει ψηφιακός θερμοστάτης σε τέτοια περίπτωση (λέω τώρα )


Ειναι ακριβως οπως το περιγραφεις φιλε Πετρο.
Ψηφιακο θερμοστατη σε  οικιακο ψυγειο δεν εχω βαλει ποτε παντα βρισκω τον καταληλο  εστω και με  καποια ταλαιπωρια δικιαμου η ακομα και του πελατη.Εχω δει τοποθετημενο  ψηφιακο σε pitsos αλλα το καλοκαιρι με τακτικη χρηση του ψυγειου επιανε  παγο γιατι δεν ειχε επαφη με το στοιχειο και δεν το αφηνε να λιωσει ο  παγος γιατι επαιρνε ερεθησμα απο τη θερμοκρασια χωρου.
Η περιπτωση της λαθος συνδεσης πως σου ακουγεται?Θα μπορουσε να συμβει η βλαβη με λαθος μεταξυ των επαφων 3 και 4.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η περιπτωση της λαθος συνδεσης πως σου ακουγεται?Θα μπορουσε να συμβει η βλαβη με λαθος μεταξυ των επαφων 3 και 4.


Δεν ξέρω τι να πω εμπιστεύομαι την δήλωση στο #20 που λέει ότι έφερε τεχνικό της Smeg και άλλαξε μάλιστα 2 φορές τον θερμοστάτη. Θεωρώ ότι σε "περπατημένους" τεχνικούς για τέτοιες απλές αντικαταστάσεις είναι απίθανη περίπτωση να γίνει τέτοιο λάθος . Καθώς επίσης και στην καταλληλότητα του συγκεκριμένου θερμοστάτη που αντικατέστησε . Γιαυτό δίνω μεγαλύτερη υποψία στην τελική υποδοχή του αισθητήριου του θερμοστάτη. (αφήνω ένα μικρό παραθυράκι να είναι από πτώση απόδοσης ψυκτικής στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο)

----------


## stakar

Σας ευχαριστω όλους για τις συμβουλες! Θα ψαξω μηπως βρω καποιο καλο τεχνικο στην Αθηνα (εκτος SMEG) μηπως μπορει να κανει τιποτα...ως τελευταια λυση, διαφορετικα πρεπει να ψαχτω για αγορα καινουριου ψυγειου! Ιδη τωρα καθε 2η μερα αναγκαζομαι να κλεινω το θερμοστατη, να εξαφανιζεται ο παγος, να πεφτει η υπερβολικη ψυξη και παλι απο την αρχη!

----------


## perlitis

Τελική τι έγινε; Ο θερμοστάτης εφταιγε;
Γιατί ακριβώς το ίδιο συμβαίνει κ στο δικό μας.

----------

